# goose recipes



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

what can i do with my geese? any good ideas on what to make with them?


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

I made Geese breast really good couple years ago. I cut them in side half but one end still attaching then pound them down to flat out. Add whatever seasoning you like. roll them up and then wrap with bacon strip and stick with toothpick to hold and cook on frypan with bit of olive oil. when it turn browning or done. Then add some cream of chicken soup over it. but not one can of milk, i put half can of milk for thickness.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got done eating some good leftover duck from the weekend. I tried something I had never done before. It is pretty simple and I really liked how it turned.

I started out by cutting the breasts into thin strips, like stir fry meat. Then put them in a little salt/sugar water brine for a while. Once I had them washed off and dried, I drizzled a little EVOO on them and seasoned them with a mixture of my favorite seasonings. Put them in a ziploc over night.

The following day I browned them in a little EVOO and put them in a crock pot. Cooked out all the moisture I could and then drained it. Put them back in the crock pot and added some BBQ sauce that I brought to a simmer over the stove. Cook for a little longer and eat up. I had some on a bun, but it was pretty dang good by itself. I don't like my BBQ sauce runny. That is why I cooked them witout any for a while and drained it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Put the goose on a board of ceder and put the goose and the cedar in the fire for about an hour. After an hour take the board and the goose out and throw the goose away and eat the board.

Actually, I have been cutting them into thin strips and let them soak in either beer, coke, milk and onions or salt water over night. Then I throw the meat in a frying pan with some oil. Remember to not over cook the meat. And I serve it will potatos.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Put the goose on a board of ceder and put the goose and the cedar in the fire for about an hour. After an hour take the board and the goose out and throw the goose away and eat the board.


HMM.... Sound like a way to make it crunchy taste... throw goose away and eat the board..... HMM.... not a bad idea!! hahaha!! :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Easiest goose recipe ever..This will make a goose lover out of anyone.

Cut breasts in 1/4" thick strips. Cut off all the silver skin and blood clotted parts.

Marinade in Wish Bone Robusto Italian dressing for minimum of 12 hours (more is better). 
Grill to medium-med rare. DO NOT OVERCOOK!

I'll guarantee you can't tell the difference between this and a good piece of beef..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Buy some Montreal Steak Seasoning. Use the marinade on the side.

It is soy sauces, steak seasoning, Evoo. Let sit over night. Then grill until med. rare.

Great!!!

Also jerky it. I made a bunch this past week. Used the Hi mountain brand seasoning. Smoked on my bradley for 4 hours at 200. Turned out great!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Easiest goose recipe ever..This will make a goose lover out of anyone.
> 
> Cut breasts in 1/4" thick strips. Cut off all the silver skin and blood clotted parts.
> 
> ...


This one is very good as well. I eat my ducks/geese like this about 80% of the time.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Jerky...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Breast out your goose and put into a crock pot. Brew a pot of coffee and put into your crock pot and cook for 15 to 18 hours. Take out the breasts and pull apart. Will have a slight coffee taste but I like to use some BBQ sauce and a bun. Pulled goose snadwhich.

Make sure you cook in your garge.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

jerky or peppersticks are delicioso especially if you have alot of it


----------

